# Going back home after time in the US



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

I'm curious if anybody has finished an assignment in the US and gone back home. What was it like for you? Were there things you missed?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I know coming back to the US after a couple of years away is a strange feeling. I'm always struck by how much people talk about their jobs. And I walk to the wrong side of the car to get in.


----------



## awayinamerica (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't think it is anything about America that I would miss. It would be the people I know, and the local places. It would be wierd not to see any of them anymore, since I'm used to seeing them regularly.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Overtime I visit another country, I am always happy to get back home to the USA.


----------

